# QSW fuel issue



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

88 QSW with CIS-E:

Last week I repaired then reinstalled the ignition distributor but then the car wouldn't start. After pulling out an injector to see that it wasn't spraying fuel as the engine cranked I then lifted the fuel distributor flap and cranked again. Fuel then sprays from the injector and the car would run (idle only) but die if fed any throttle with the accelerator pedal. At this moment I set the ignition timing. No vacuum leaks as well, checked that by spraying starting fluid over intake gaskets etc.

Per the repair manual I checked voltage to the potentionmeter (black module on side of fuel dizzy) and the defferential fuel pressure regulator (gray module on side of fuel dizzy). Both harnesses are getting the correct voltage while cranking and both modules measure correct resistance. 

Another thing is that with my 87 Golf parked right next to the QSW I noticed that the Golf buzzes at first turn of ignition key, it's the fuel pressure regulator on the fuel dizzy. Why won't the QSW do that for me? Tried swapping fuel pump relays from car to car but no change. 

Seems fishy that something just happened to go bad in the fuel system during the repair of the ignition distributor. Currently Quantumless and annoyed. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Update:

Car is now running but has very noticeable lag at low revs. Rolling on the throttle it's ok and has full range of revs after that. I haven't driven it yet for fear of getting stuck anywhere other than my driveway. Still no vacuum leaks to detect. 

O2 sensor is new(ish). Fuel filter will be changed this week, still puzzled as to why the fuel pump will not prime like my Golf parked next to the wagon. 

If the fuel pump is on its way out it would starve the engine of pressure at higher revs and idle ok. So I'm thinking that's not the culprit.


----------

